# Taxi Driver



## Baytor (Nov 19, 2004)

A PASSENGER IN A TAXI TAPPED THE DRIVER ON THE SHOULDER TO ASK HIM SOMETHING.  THE DRIVER SCREAMED, LOST CONTROL OF THE CAB, NEARLY HIT A BUS, DROVE UP OVER THE CURB, AND STOPPED JUST INCHES FROM A LARGE PLATE GLASS WINDOW.  

FOR A FEW MOMENTS EVERYTHING WAS SILENT IN THE CAB, THEN THE DRIVER SAID, "PLEASE, DON'T EVER DO THAT AGAIN.  YOU SCARED THE DAYLIGHTS OUT OF ME". 

THE PASSENGER, WHO WAS ALSO FRIGHTENED, APOLOGIZED AND SAID HE DIDN'T REALIZE THAT A TAP ON THE SHOULDER COULD FRIGHTEN HIM SO MUCH, TO WHICH THE DRIVER REPLIED, "I'M VERY SORRY, IT'S REALLY NOT YOUR FAULT AT ALL.  TODAY IS MY FIRST DAY DRIVING A CAB. I'VE BEEN DRIVING A HEARSE FOR THE LAST 25 YEARS."


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 19, 2004)

Yikes, your story was funny then I read your sig...  how did you get that program to get info?   TW


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 19, 2004)

the person's personal information can only be viewed via that person's PC, i.e, you can only see your IP, ISP, OS, and Internet browser...very ingenius, it's basically grabbing packets and reading frames, and depending on ISP, each company has a certain..."pool" of IP's from which they are allotted and can grab from.  very, very cool sig.  guy's probably made some bank from it, too.


----------



## Baytor (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks.  I got it from www.danasoft.com .  It's free.


----------

